# Opinion: '94 Dodge 3500 Dump 12 Valve Cummins 4x4



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

'94 Dodge 3500 Dump, 12 valve Cummins, 4x4. What's it worth? Frame is solid, body is solid. Dump has some rust through on the inside, nothing a patch won't fix. Central hydraulics. Western Unimount plow mount. Rear hookups for hydraulic spreader. 106k miles. 60psi boost. Rear hitch. Trans is "supposed" to be beefed up. All new rear brakes/drums/parts. No plow or spreader included.

This will not be used for commercial plowing or for that matter any plowing in general, so don't base your opinion on that. I might find a Western blade that will hookup but it'd just be for my driveway. This will be mainly used for hauling.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jmbones;1639887 said:


> '94 Dodge 3500 Dump, 12 valve Cummins, 4x4. What's it worth? Frame is solid, body is solid. Dump has some rust through on the inside, nothing a patch won't fix. Central hydraulics. Western Unimount plow mount. Rear hookups for hydraulic spreader. 106k miles. 60psi boost. Rear hitch. Trans is "supposed" to be beefed up. All new rear brakes/drums/parts. No plow or spreader included.
> 
> This will not be used for commercial plowing or for that matter any plowing in general, so don't base your opinion on that. I might find a Western blade that will hookup but it'd just be for my driveway. This will be mainly used for hauling.


Check the frame under the cab, the rest of it might be solid but it could be soft there.

60psi boost?? Either the gauge is wrong, the truck is running on borrowed time, or it's had some money spent under the hood. Also the trans won't like that very much.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does the factory gauge even read that high on a ram?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1639925 said:


> Does the factory gauge even read that high on a ram?


A 94 dodge doesn't have a factory boost gauge.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

It's an aftermarket gauge, looked solid under the cab as far as I could see. It had some work under the hood for the boost.

What's it worth?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

It's tough to say. Some people think a 12v dodge is the second coming or something but to me it's a 20 year old dump truck. I'd put it at $5-6k with now plow or spreader, but if you find the right ass for the seat I could see 10k.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I would be the right ass for the seat, since I am looking at trading some of my toys that equal about $10k for this dump. Just wondering if I should stay away or go for it. Don't want to lose 3 mint toys (sled, quad and Sportster) for something that is going to **** the bucket a month down the road.

With that said, if anyone has a diesel late 90's early 00's dump truck they are looking to trade for some toys, hit me up.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oldschool hit the nail on the head. It's a 20 year old one ton, the most abused truck on the market. Personally I wouldn't give more than $3000-$4000 for it and that would be hard for me to do. Something that old is most likely going to kick the bucket or be a money pit. Keep looking and enjoy your toys.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't pay 10k for it just to have a Cummins motor like the cool kids. I've got a '95 Ford for for sale that I'm looking to sell for $5300 if you are interested. 

I generally stay away from Dodges all together. There's a $5k cool kid tax to get the Cummins motor, they rot out terrible, and the front ends are junk. Even the most ragged out Dodge that belongs in the scrapyard will bring $3500 with the diesel. Unfortunately the "diesel enthusiasts" are driving the prices through the roof for the guys that actually make a living with these trucks.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If it's really making 60lbs of boost it had better have a head stud kit.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I passed over on the trade. Oldschool, are you interested in trades? What does your 95 look like?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

It looks like hammered ass but its a good reliable truck. Here's the for sale thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=146739


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The F350 - 550 trucks are still just toys with stupid 7.3l PSD engines or if you are really unlucky a 6.0l. If you are looking for something worth while watch out for a f700 or f800 equipped with a older p pumped 5.9 cummins. These trucks will be hard to find but worth the wait.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

5.9 is an underpowered dog in an f700. An IH with the DT466 is the way to go for a medium duty.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1641856 said:


> 5.9 is an underpowered dog in an f700. An IH with the DT466 is the way to go for a medium duty.


Depends on which version of the 466. I occasionally drive a IH 4700 with a 466 and an 8LL. An electric handicapped scooter could out run that thing even if I was given a head start.

A DT530 would be a better fit, or a 250hp version of the 466 with a little extra fuel and air added.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1641856 said:


> 5.9 is an underpowered dog in an f700. An IH with the DT466 is the way to go for a medium duty.


Have three P pumped Cummins trucks in the fleet now. Never let me down, good on fuel and start in the cold better beter than most of the other diesel engines. They might not be the most powerful truck on the market but get the job done with ease, on budget and still capable of 20000 lb payloads.

Had a 2001 F350 for a few months and hated the truck. Quick without a load but useless trying to pull anything over 12000lbs. I could never get used to the 2000rpm and greater power band of the 7.3.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 4900 IH with the dt466 set at 300hp and the 6+1... I used to have a frieghtliner with the 5.9 cummins ISB set at 300hp. The 466 is much stronger and better suited to moving a medium duty truck. I hold 65 up grades that I used to have to creep up at 45mph. That extra 100cid and 400 ft-lbs makes a huge difference when it's loaded down


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

jmbones;1639932 said:


> It's an aftermarket gauge, looked solid under the cab as far as I could see. It had some work under the hood for the boost.
> 
> What's it worth?


Did you drive it? is the boost spiking at 60 or the gauge just goes to 60psi? I know ive got a lot of work done on my 24v and Im only at 40psi and goes good. That 12v dump must move at 60psi 1 ton or not.


----------

